# What kinda of distance should I expect



## Weberj62 (May 20, 2017)

Hello all

So I picked up a 12 foot beef stick and a spinning reel cuz that's all u can buy around here I was hitting 80 90 yards with 4oz. Ya I know not the greatest rod. But ya take what ya can get.

So then I thought can't just fish with one rod at the beach so I searched the pawn shops pick up a abu 7000c3 for 40 bucks clean it up and then I order a 9ft okuma longitude casting rod so now for the question. what kind of disrance should I be tring to achieve with this rod and reel set up. I hit about 75 to 80 Yard with 5 oz. 

I bet I could do that with my 6,6 rod and my 5500abu. 2oz musky plug. If I tried.

So I am a little confused. Any pointer would be helpfull. Because man this distance casting bug has bitten me hard. I watch the videos and got to do it.

I think I should hitting at least 100 yard with no problems.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Put that abu 7000 on your 12' rod and see what happens. Distance casting is fun, and like anything worthwhile it takes practice, good luck. What kind of spinning reel did you buy?, also your line diameter is important, I think somewhere around 12# to 14# mono diameter.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If the 5500 abu you own is a non levelwind then you already have one of the best distance reels.... ever.

Load it with 10-12 lb mono and with a little tweaking the reel is capable of 700 plus feet. Add a proper mag setup and the REEL is capable of 800+.

To get serious about distance, your best bet is a carbon fiber rod at least 13' long. Go for a faster action rod rated at least 3-6 if you are targeting 4oz.

The best bang for the buck is technique. Learn a proper powercast technique then practice, practice, practice. 

Tommy


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm no cast pro, not even very good at it, with my typical setup I could get real close to 150 yds. throwing 5 oz. then I tore the cartilage in my knee at work, I'm back up to around 130 but its tough.
js


----------



## Weberj62 (May 20, 2017)

So I can put a baitcaster on a spinning rod?

I may not have said the beef stick was a spinning rod but still the question.

Thanks for all the help.

My line is .30mm braid .60 mm 8 yard mono leader. 

And sorry it's a 5000 I miss type but I'll try it and see. 

Thanks again hopefully I'll get the hang of it have to watch some more videos


----------



## Weberj62 (May 20, 2017)

O the spinng reel is an 6000 lizard I won of a buddy in a fish bet noting to be proud of other than making him give it up


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"So I can put a baitcaster on a spinning rod?"

Yes. However, since some spinning rods may be a little shy on guides, you may want to add a couple of guides to the tip section.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> If the 5500 abu you own is a non levelwind then you already have one of the best distance reels.... ever.
> 
> Load it with 10-12 lb mono and with a little tweaking the reel is capable of 700 plus feet. Add a proper mag setup and the REEL is capable of 800+.
> 
> ...


I thought the 6500 was the best casters ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

9 rock said:


> I thought the 6500 was the best casters ?


The 55 is basically a narrower version of the 65. For a 125g sinker in competition, it is hard to beat the 55. It has the right line capacity of .28mm line and when properly tuned is capable of massive distance. Personally, it is my reel of choice for the 125 and I used one to break and then reset the USA recordbooks. It is also a GREAT 150g reel but you run into capacity issues on the other side of 800' using .31mm line.

Tommy


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy said:


> The 55 is basically a narrower version of the 65. For a 125g sinker in competition, it is hard to beat the 55. It has the right line capacity of .28mm line and when properly tuned is capable of massive distance. Personally, it is my reel of choice for the 125 and I used one to break and then reset the USA recordbooks. It is also a GREAT 150g reel but you run into capacity issues on the other side of 800' using .31mm line.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks for the info 

9


----------

